# Hello from South Carolina



## mjmoody (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been browsing the forum for a few weeks and have found out quite a bit - thanks! I'm a chorus teacher, jazz pianist and composer. I purchased Digital Performer back in 2007 and didn't use it much until this year. Now I have discovered the amazing world of Virtual Instruments, and I seem to find out new things every day! 

I'm a little worried however about what my wife is going to say when she discovers that Santa has many, many new soft-synths coming my way for Christmas - Santa always seems to wreak havoc on our bank account. . .

Anyway - pleased to join this forum! Here is a link to some of my music (all live and not virtual in any way. . .)

http://www.myspace.com/jmoodycomp

John Moody


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 18, 2010)

Welcome to VI John - glad you found us! Great examples of your music, love the writing and unique take on music orchestration and arrangement - looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## mjmoody (Dec 18, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Sat Dec 18 said:


> Welcome to VI John - glad you found us! Great examples of your music, love the writing and unique take on music orchestration and arrangement - looking forward to hearing more from you.



Thanks Frederick!


----------

